# Feeding a Show Wether (first time user)



## jenn_lewis (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum and still fairly new to showing in general.  Leaning new things on a daily basis.  We are raising a show wether for our county show in April.  This weekend, we clipped him and took him to his first prospect show and realized that under all of that winter fur, he had lost a lot of the muscle he had at birth.  He is a beautiful goat and we feel like we can get him back to where he needs to be by show time; however, we are still learning and are looking for any tips or tricks anyone can offer.  We currently feed ShowRite Advancer.  He is not eating 3% percent of his body weight, but he is eating.  It's like he eats until he's full and then he walks away.  We did try switching his feed and he does the same thing.  Is there something I can do to make his feed more appealing?  Also, he is very lean, so we need to put some fat on him so that we can build up his muscles.  Any suggestions for adding fat and protein to his diet?  Currently, we walk about 1/4 mile and run about 1/4 mile a day; as well as incline for about 20 mins.  Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 9, 2012)

aRe you tring to get him to eat the 3% in one feeding? 


You should divide the feed up into an am and pm feeding.  goats don't eat like sheep do, it is common for a goat to eat some of their feed and then come back a few more times and eat the rest. We don't worry about it, as long as they eat it all before the next feeding. 

feed the same times each day. 


Make sure you are feeding the correct showrite feed, there is one kind that is designed to help them grow and another kind that is designed to help them maintain and stay fresh. Off the top of my head I am not sure which is which. You can look it up on the website to be sure, if you aren't already sure. 

worm him.  and treat for coccidiosis.  We only worm our main herd, adult does and bucks as they need it, but your show whether should be wormed regular, in my opinion.  tapeworms and coccidiosis can cause slow growing kids and not show a lot of other symptoms. 

The feed you are using shouldn't need you to add fat and protein, it should already be doing the job for you. If your goat isn't growing it is either genetics or parasite problem. That is a very good feed. 

However the last 3 weeks or so before show day, you may want to cut back on total amount of feed and add a high protein pellet to it, to firm him up. 30% protein pellet is common. Normally, directions are on the tub. 

We have had luck adding a half a can of Ensure drink to their feed, twice a day, but this can get expensive. 

You shouldn't be feeding any hay, and if you are, very very little, like a handful a day.


----------



## andrew6d9 (Jan 12, 2012)

just get a higher protien feed if you want protien or alfalfa.


----------

